# Have a cow.



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I ran across a selection of detailed scale livestock, such as this cow.

http://www.happyhentoys.com/51153.html

The web site says its 1:20. However, a diff site says it's 1:24. Note the price difference.

http://www.farmtoysonline.co.uk/papo-lying-black-and-white-cow/p1872

So, somewhere near our scale neighborhood I guess. Here's the main "Papo" page on this site.

http://www.happyhentoys.com/papo-castles--knights---figures.html

Another manufacturer, Schleich, same scale & price differences on both sites (e.g., compare the Holstein Cow). 

http://www.happyhentoys.com/schleich-knights---castle.html

Not cheap, but maybe good for the final touch on a special scene.

Cliff

PS, just saw another site that claims Papo is 1:20, oxfordfeedlumber.com.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I did an extensive article on our club's web page concerning the scale size of figures. Most Papo animals and figures are 1:20 in scale. The only difference is the Papo stagecoach and its figure. They are 1:24.
Most Schleich animals and figures are 1:24. Hope this helps. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a very helpful piece of information Dennis, thanks much.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

And remember that when considering farm animals, one scale's cow is another scale's calf. That applies in both directions.

Even fully grown adult animals come in a wide variety of sizes depending on breed and type. 

Happy (Well Stocked) RRing,

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Good point Jerry,
Since I have 1/24 & 1/20 & LGB locos, those cows should feel at home on my layout I think, no matter how old they are.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

I 3-D printed mine


----------

